# The Epic Maine Snow Storm during the AZ Summit Storm Speculation Thread



## Greg (Mar 10, 2011)

I heard Sugarloaf is expected to received 4 feet of blower powder between the dates of March 24-27. No wind expected. Reliable source. Discuss.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 10, 2011)

Bring it!!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> I heard Sugarloaf is expected to received 4 feet of blower powder between the dates of March 24-27. No wind expected. Reliable source. Discuss.



And in the next sentence the reliable source i'm guessing told you that next season from Day 1 (in late OCTOBER) until closing day (in JUNE) that SUNDOWN would have a fully seeded Gunny that has nothing but either powder bumps or spring bumps all day, every day to be serviced by the new AZ members only tram!   

Seriously though, hope that a full SNOW storm rages across the Northeast in a couple of weeks


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 10, 2011)

I heard it may be a bit heavier than blower for the first few feet, then ending with 6+" of fluff...  reliable source.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And in the next sentence the reliable source i'm guessing told you that next season from Day 1 (in late OCTOBER) until closing day (in JUNE) that SUNDOWN would have a fully seeded Gunny that has nothing but either powder bumps or spring bumps all day, every day to be serviced by the new AZ members only tram!



I believed you right up to the tram part. That's just silly.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> I believed you right up to the tram part. That's just silly.



I must of heard my reliable source wrong about the tram.  Did you hear that it was going to be a high speed double decker 12 pack (6 upstairs, 6 downstairs) with custom massaging leather reclinign seats for AZ members only???    :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2011)

Hell, even a foot would be fantastic.  The Reggae weekend storm was one of my best powder days last season.  Throw that on top of the base they currently have?  The Snowfields and Bracket Basin would be SICK


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like Voodoo lady is with you!

She reiterated that it will be stormy for the beginning of March. The  1st till the 5th specifically. Good storm that could pop N.E. Then she  said a warm up... like warm... 60's...spring skiing till the 15th. She  says it cools down and stays seasonable till the 18th when a heavy snow  could fall for NY Thru New England. After that just some small minor  storms of a few inches *until the 25th when we might get a decent storm  for N.E but probably hitting Maine


HOW DO YOU DO THAT???

*


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't tease! I'm prepared for a weekend of biolerplate. Anything else will be a bonus!


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Don't tease! I'm prepared for a weekend of biolerplate. Anything else will be a bonus!



Don't be so hasty:
http://snowforecast.com/SugarloafUSA
4-8 early this week, followed by temps that remain below freezing the remainder of the week.  I hear ULLR calling...


----------

